# Adorable Puppy



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

My niece who is a vet tech and lives in the DC area has been wanting a Golden. I sent her the info.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is adorable...... 

Did you contact your breeder? Your contract should have terms requiring you to return him to them.


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

no there is no such contract though she did mentioned that she will take him back if needed, but we dont want to return to breeder and want to find a loving family ourself so we sure that he is happy.. I have been going through this forum and saw a lot of loving dog owner who may be interested in this cute adorable baby and provide him the best


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you need help placing him, you have a couple of options. 

There are GR Rescues in almost all 50 States. You can either release him to a GR Rescue in your area or many of them offer Courtesy Referral listings. The pup/dog is not part of the Rescue program, the Rescue lists your pup/dog with your contact info. Interested parties contact you directly. The Rescue helps out by giving the pup more exposure for being available. 

Here is the list of the GR Rescues, contact the one in your area-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

I am still on lookout for a loving owner on east coast , don’t want to put max through any stress going through adoption center..I had one couple very interested but want to see if there is anyone else looking for a company for their Golden .. like I mentioned max is loving adorable boy and there is no money exchange for him and he goes with all his belonging . Thanks


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Max with his red clifford


----------



## johnb3325 (Jan 31, 2018)

I live in NJ. We have had three goldens over the years, having lost our last one just a year ago. I am looking for a new puppy and would like to be considered for Max's adoption.


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

John can u reach me out at [email protected] with pic of your Golden’s and or any other info that can help me to make a decision


----------



## wvDolphins (Dec 30, 2017)

We absolutely love Goldens. Have been browsing this forum for several months, but have not posted before. We lost our Golden several years ago to cancer and have missed him so much. We did not add a new family member at the time because life was very busy with work and teenagers activities and would have not been fair to a new member of the family, but now life has settled down with kids out of the house (for the most part) and retirement is drawing near. We have been talking and thinking about having another Golden join our family. And would love to have this handsome boy. Our college daughter has rescue Beagle that we end up having about 40 % of the time because of her school schedule and we have loved every minute of it. We live in North Central West Virginia which is about a 3-4 hour drive and we could probably make a trip over to see the pup and if you are comfortable with us we would love to have him. However if there is someone nearer that is interested then would defer to them. Just want what is best for the pup. We would probably also bring the Beagle with us to make sure that they are comfortable with each other. Have noticed a reply from the DC area that may know someone who would be interested in taking this beautiful pup. Do not think that can send you a PM since I have not posted before. MY personal email address is [email protected]. Thank you for the consideration, but again if there is someone nearer that you would feel more comfortable with we understand.


----------



## annama (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi there! My name is Anna and I'm very interested in Max! My boyfriend Brandon and I have been searching for a second dog to be a companion for both us and Willie (1 year old lab mix). I've been doing some research on this forum to find a responsible breeder and then came across your post! Brandon is an analytical scientist and I am a nurse at HUP. I work strictly night shift so between the two of us, Willie is almost always with someone. We live in a part of Philly right by the Wissahickon Valley trails and take Willie hiking and running quite often. We also live in a house with a really large fenced in yard, which Willie romps and sprints his little heart out in. Willie is the sweetest, very well socialized, and knows a lot of tricks! We would definitely be committed in continuing training with Max and even look into puppy kindergarten . Please feel free to email me at [email protected] if you'd like any pictures of the house/yard or have any questions for me and Brandon! Brandon, Willie, and I would love to meet Max.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Be very careful and don't just give him to anyone. There are a lot of unscrupulous people and 'dog flippers'. Notice the 2 people who have one post and have never posted here before suddenly want him. Lots of people may look the part but do your homework before you give this puppy to just anyone. Many Golden rescues are good about vetting potential adoptees from home visits to vet checks.


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

thanks for the heads-up, yes I am doing my due diligence and making sure I don't just hand Max over to someone , he is too dear to us even as we make this decision .


----------



## johnb3325 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have raised Goldens for over 30 years. I am new to this site as we are looking for our next addition to the family. Being new does not make me "unscrupulous" nor a dog flipper. I welcome the diligence.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

sanjaystg said:


> thanks for the heads-up, yes I am doing my due diligence and making sure I don't just hand Max over to someone , he is too dear to us even as we make this decision .


This is just another perspective to consider, but honestly, if I were you, I would consider surrendering him to a GR rescue. That doesn't mean he would go to a shelter, lots of times they just end up in homes affiliated with the rescue at first. And if they wanted to sponsor your adoption, they may already have a list of people they have approved who are waiting to be placed with a dog. 

Rescues thoroughly vet potential adopters, especially in urban areas (at least they certainly do in Boston). They have people fill out extensive surveys, really describe their lifestyles, do home checks to ensure the home is a good place/good fit for the dog.

There are a lot of people out there who decide they want a puppy but get put off by waiting lists at rescues and breeders. Its easy to up and decide you want a puppy now. People who are willing to wait on an adoption list or a breeder's list for a long time are very serious about wanting a dog. 

Unfortunately there are people out there who may think they are ready for a dog and aren't, maybe want a GR but in fact it's a poor breed choice for their lifestyle, are pet flippers to make a profit, or even worse have potentially nefarious intentions. I'm not saying everyone out there is like this, but its a sad part of society. And you never know based on just an email, phone call, or a brief meet-and-greet. Advertising a well bred, pure bred GR puppy is bound to attract a lot of attention from everyone, not just the good.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with the post above. If you have good reason for not returning the pup to his breeder, which is unfortunate, you should surrender him to a Golden Retriever rescue. They will make sure he is placed in an appropriate, well vetted, home. He looks like a beautiful pup and I'm sure the Golden Retriever rescues must have waiting lists for a pup like that. They have the resources and experience to evaluate potential homes.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I agree with the rescue path as well. These guys do great work on checking people out, they go to the homes, check with their vets and most do a followup visit to ensure all is well. They even offer training advice and problem solving if it's needed. I realize you want the best for the pup and he certainly deserves to go to a FOREVER home and not be passed along a 2nd time.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Want to also give a thumbs-up to rescue. I have fostered for three Golden rescues and was a board member on one and can speak to the level of scrutiny the rescues put families through. In fact, anyone who goes through the process of getting a Golden through a rescue has done half the work right there as it is not easy. Vets are called, references are called, home visits are conducted, background checks, etc. Foster homes are quite good and as Goldens are a very social breed, it does not take long to settle in. I hope you will contact your local rescue AND know that sometimes they will put you in touch with pre-approved adopters versus going the foster route.


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks all for all the input.. few people here have reached out to me to re-home Max. I have been able to narrow down to folks who had Golden before and are well verse with their up keeps.. again my intention here is not to hurt or judge anyone if I don't decide to give Max to them its just that I am trying to get the best owner . And the reason I don't want to give Max back to the breeder because she had few dogs sitting in crate when we visited them, they were well kept and seemed happy but I don't want Max to be sitting alone in crate while the breeder try to find another buyer. I am in no hurry to get Max out till I am 100 percent sure I have the right owner.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't know your breeder and have certainly never seen their place. But I used to own a doggie boarding / daycare facility and when people visited I always put the pups in crates or their kennels. It's the only way to avoid the chaos while you are trying to visit with someone.

But no one stayed in those kennels or crates except at night or when they ate. Things are not always the way they seem. When you have several dogs it's more about crowd control.

So if this is the only reason you don't want to return to the breeder, you might want to reconsider this decision.

Most breeders are pretty selective as to who they sell their puppies to. I'm guessing you had to provide information or fill out a questionnaire? If they are willing to take the puppy back then they can't be all bad  My bet is they have people on a waiting list that would love to have this pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> This is just another perspective to consider, but honestly, if I were you, I would consider surrendering him to a GR rescue. That doesn't mean he would go to a shelter, lots of times they just end up in homes affiliated with the rescue at first. And if they wanted to sponsor your adoption, they may already have a list of people they have approved who are waiting to be placed with a dog.
> 
> Rescues thoroughly vet potential adopters, especially in urban areas (at least they certainly do in Boston). They have people fill out extensive surveys, really describe their lifestyles, do home checks to ensure the home is a good place/good fit for the dog.
> 
> ...


Most GR Rescues do have a wait list of approved adopters, especially those who want a pup because most Rescues don't get pups very often. 

I adopted my Bridge girl from a GR Rescue in my State that is no longer operating. I went through a very extensive thorough check, first step was my application, a phone interview, my references checked including the Group calling my Vet clinic to verify I had been a client for over 20 years there and that the current dog I had at the time was up to date on all his shots, was on HW and flea/tick prevention. Then I had a home visit from one of the volunteers. I eventually even met the Pres. and VP of the Group at a later date as I started volunteering for them. I assisted with home visits, screened potential applicants, did telephone interviews, and several other things for them as I was the only Volunteer in the County I lived in the Group covered.

My group did a great job screening applicants and placing the pups/dogs into homes, they are thorough because they want it to be a permanent placement and they try to make the best possible match for the dog and adopter based on your lifestyle. They also have a stipulation in the Adoption Contract, if for any reason during the life of the pup/dog if the adopter could no longer care for the dog, it is to be returned to the Rescue regardless how long the dog had been with you. There were a few times when a Sr. owner passed and no family members could take the dog, the dog was returned to the Group, but it rarely happened. 

I am not saying you should do this, but it is an option to consider. 

We had a few adopters agree to stay in touch with the people that had surrendered their dog. I live close to the largest Marine Corp Base on the E Coast, we often had pups/dogs surrendered by Military people that got deployed overseas and the adopters agreed to stay in touch with them.


----------



## wvDolphins (Dec 30, 2017)

I happen to be one of the families that Sanjay has been communicating with. In our communications Sanjay has been pretty thorough in his questions and requests for information. He seems very genuine about making sure he finds the right home for Max and is not doing it a hurried fashion. In the end, even if we are not the family that is chosen as the new home for Max, I feel confident that Sanjay will make the correct decision for Max and his family. I agree with all that is said about Golden Rescue organization if he at any point feels overwhelmed by the decision process. 

I realize that having not posted here before that some may be suspicious of our motives. We had a Golden named Guy that sadly departed our family after a short battle with cancer. It was a heart breaking time for our family, he was part of our family for nearly 10 years that both of our children grew up with. Not a day passes that I do not think of Guy, I still have a photo of him in my office. He was by my side every day like a shadow. His registered name was actually Spruce Lawn Shadowy Wise Guy. We were not sure that we would ever be able to bring a new member into the family again after that heartache. Then a few years ago my daughter got a rescue Beagle "Dixie" and it showed us what we had been missing. Now that she is away at college with Dixie (fortunately only a short drive away) we only get to see her on weekends and those times where she has to concentrate for exams. Having Dixie out of the house has left a huge hole in our lives, and we feel that we need a new member to come in. We would love it if Max is that member, but fully understand that Sanjay and his family have a huge decision to make. I would be happy if in the end Sanjay and his family even decided that Max should remain as part of their family.


----------



## Vita (Apr 25, 2018)

*Sanjaystg*, your pup is only 3-1/2 months old and very cute. At this age, you can easily sell him through the Washington Post classifieds. I used to live and work in Montgomery County, MD also, so you know that WaPo has a far reach as a "local" paper into and around your area: Betheda, Potomac, Clarksburg, Darnestown, Frederick County, (and much of the world). These places are close enough for potential buyers to drive to your home in 15-20 minutes to see Max, and also for you to drive to their home to get an idea if they're legit. Just tell them you need to see where he'll be living for your own peace of mind, and your kid's too. 

I'd be quite reluctant to give an expensive pup to a stranger; he could end up in a puppy mill or anywhere that's not good for him. People generally tend to treat things better that they have to wait and/or pay for, and this often includes pets.

*Another possible option os Guiding Eyes for the Blind* serving the Montgomery County MD area. They have volunteers called Puppy Raisers who prepare the pups and take them to classes; this and other info is on their website. Here's a 2015 article about them in the Baltimore Sun. 

And this 2018 article, Guiding Eyes for the Blind Invites Marylanders to Volunteer in Puppy Raising Program includes a recent contact name, phone number, and email. Max is under 24 weeks so they might accept him.
 
Good luck, Max!


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Vita for the input,I hear your concern and that was the reason I didn't put ad on Craig list or anywhere else but looking for people who have avid interest in golden and I am doing my due diligence to vet out people.. And surely Max is not for sale and at no point during this process we ever thought of recouping our money..Max is priceless for us.


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Morning run around in our back yard


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my Max is such a cutie! You'll have to make it mandatory that whoever adopts Max join this forum so we can all watch him grow (and keep an eye on him :wink2: ) !


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Last few days with Max


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Little Max 8 weeks old - will miss you


----------



## sanjaystg (Apr 24, 2018)

Memorable pic of Max


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You are doing a very difficult but loving thing. I hope you will find a home that is so great for Max that it will help ease the pain of letting him go. He is so cute.


----------

